# JD GT 275 issues...



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

ok so I started mowing my yard this afternoon and about 10 min into it the machine just died. it cranks and cranks but no fire. if i let it sit for a bout 5 mins it fires but as soon as I let off the clutch it dies. I think that its electrical cause it runs strong and no signs of running lean as the spark plug is chocolate brown as of the last plug chop. so that leads me to believe that the carb is clean and I know its got good gas. Is there something that im missing? I think that it may be the seat sensor but looking for ideas...
thanks


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

nevermind...got it running. yet last pass of the yard I threw a rod. just my luck 2 down mowers this year. my yard is getting expensive


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

You need a cow....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> You need a cow....


Goats are cheaper and don't leave pies in the grass! Just pellets. Wow, bummer. Sorry to hear about your misfortune. What new toy are you going to get now?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, goats are cheaper - but they also don't "mow" like a cow does.


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

tractor beam said:


> Goats are cheaper and don't leave pies in the grass! Just pellets. Wow, bummer. Sorry to hear about your misfortune. What new toy are you going to get now?


sad thing is that my yard is getting very expensive to mow. I already had a Lt155 blow up. got this gt 275 the next couple days and that lasted 23 days. I didnt even run a tank of gas through it. Im thinking of rebuilding it. Ive found the parts for it but i cant figure out where to start taking it apart. anyone have a good idea in the best way? I can figure it out the hard way but would rather have a helping hand.

If i get this running im getting something that has a real engine in it. hopefully a diesel... its over kill for my 3/4 acre yard but the SOB will last.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there something about your property that's especially hard on mowers? I had a low end Craftsman 12/38 and ran it for 19 years ... gave it to my brother and it's STILL running. All I ever did was change the oil and spark plug once a year and a belt when it broke. Couldn't kill that thing! LOL I have 5/8 of an acre of fairly flat ground. I wish you good luck rebuilding your machine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> Yeah, goats are cheaper - but they also don't "mow" like a cow does.


Well, it's true. You got me there! But as long as your going to spring for a cow, may as well get a gosh darn mower! :lmao: They cut even better than a cow, though you don't get any milk.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> nevermind...got it running. yet last pass of the yard I threw a rod. just my luck 2 down mowers this year. my yard is getting expensive


Well, aside from the extreme expense, sounds like you need a good diesel unit on that lawn of yours! How old were the tractors?


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

Windlake said:


> Is there something about your property that's especially hard on mowers? I had a low end Craftsman 12/38 and ran it for 19 years ... gave it to my brother and it's STILL running. All I ever did was change the oil and spark plug once a year and a belt when it broke. Couldn't kill that thing! LOL I have 5/8 of an acre of fairly flat ground. I wish you good luck rebuilding your machine.


the yard is relatively flat no real slope to speak of... 



tractor beam said:


> Well, aside from the extreme expense, sounds like you need a good diesel unit on that lawn of yours! How old were the tractors?


I think that the LT155 was a 99ish and the GT275 was a 98? I just have some bad luck I guess. If anyone has a spare 17HP Kawasaki single piston im desperate!


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a lead on a good salvage yard or someone that has a good used 17hp single piston Kawasaki engine?


----------



## Crallscars (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you found your engine yet, or what are your plans for the dead 275?


----------



## Cornhusker (Dec 27, 2009)

bought an engine for $300 and traded it for an X324 the next day


----------

